# Can't get left tear out on Z7.



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

I was just reading a magazine and it was talkin about this . And the guy was shooting his bow and it was shooting great and accurate . He shot thru some paper and saw it wasnt shooting perfect bullet holes . He said in the article that if it shot this good with out bullet holes how great would it shoot with perfect bullet holes . After he fixed this the bow lost some accuracy down range . It was in Bow & Arrow magazine . But maybe if your getting a slight tear maybe its in the arrow ? It was in march/april 2009 volume 47 . Good luck with that .


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Do your paper shooting at 5 feet not 20 yds. If you tried messing with arrow spine,yoke, rest and grip then just shoot it!


----------



## Relentless (Jul 20, 2007)

see a lot of matthews with some cam lean straight out of the box...maybe put a few twists in the bus


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

Have you tried walk back tuning yet?? I think that is much more accurate than paper tuning!!


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

Put a twist in the left cable yoke and check to see if the string is coming off the idler wheel straight at full draw NOT at brace.


----------



## poe400 (Dec 28, 2009)

Same problem, same bow!!! Mine is getting replaced. Wont broad head tune either....tried every spine and field tip combo in the book. Adjusted cam lean both ways with the yokes. Tried different shooters too....mine shoots bullets at 10 yds but at 6 ft. its a left tear. i can see arrow do funky twists....This bow is gone! Love the Z7 but this particular bow has a problem.


----------



## jtascone (Feb 27, 2007)

ButchrCrekHuntr said:


> Put a twist in the left cable yoke and check to see if the string is coming off the idler wheel straight at full draw NOT at brace.


That is exactly what I was going to recommend.


----------



## poe400 (Dec 28, 2009)

Same problem, same bow!!! Mine is getting replaced. Wont broad head tune either....tried every spine and field tip combo in the book. Adjusted cam lean both ways with the yokes. Tried different shooters too....mine shoots bullets at 10 yds but at 6 ft. its a left tear. i can see arrow do funky twists....This bow is gone! Love the Z7 but this particular bow has a problem.


----------



## Demp223 (Feb 3, 2010)

IMHO to many people worry about perfect bullet holes when paper tuning.Anything less than a half inch tear left/right is acceptable for a baseline.Walk back tuning with fletched and unfletched arrows is so much more precise tuning method.
The shooter really needs to concentrate on proper execution of every single shot and not rush tuning session to get the desired results.Im amazed at how many people I see rush a shot and not realize it while paper tuning and blame the bow.


----------



## airborne101 (Dec 24, 2007)

Watch your hand torque on this bow, with these new grips, it is super easy to put hand torque on and not even realize it... i am having this problem, but with some more time shooting it i will get it straightened out... Oh and the result of my torque is a tear left.


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

If it isn't some terrible left tear, and you get good broadhead accuracy and it matches field points for the most part, I really wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## littlejohn78 (Mar 1, 2010)

My friend and alot of others are having same problem. There is a problem with this bow and mathews needs to address it. I have seen guys shoot a dozen different arrows through it and one tears one time the next it wont. I would call mathews if it is coming off the bow wrong it will not fly the same every time.


----------



## TheDoctorReal (Mar 2, 2009)

The only problem with this bow is that most shooters lack the skills to shoot a shorter ATA bow with a lot of stored energy properly.

The bow is fine, the problem lies in the shooters! :nod:



littlejohn78 said:


> My friend and alot of others are having same problem. There is a problem with this bow and mathews needs to address it. I have seen guys shoot a dozen different arrows through it and one tears one time the next it wont. I would call mathews if it is coming off the bow wrong it will not fly the same every time.


----------



## lrfaulknor (Feb 18, 2010)

*paper tuning*

try setting center shot at 5/8 center of arrow to riser shelf i have had good success in starting here,the arrow runs toward the riser shootsgood bullet holes,:thumbs_up


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

littlejohn78 said:


> My friend and alot of others are having same problem. There is a problem with this bow and mathews needs to address it. I have seen guys shoot a dozen different arrows through it and one tears one time the next it wont. I would call mathews if it is coming off the bow wrong it will not fly the same every time.


If it was the bow it would do it everytime. My suggestion to you guys having all these problems with paper tuning is find somewhere with a hooter shooter. Make sure the bow is set up right, let the hooter shoot it and if it bullet holes then the problem is the shooter. you can change hand position slightly and it will change the tear. I don't shoot mathews but every time i have seen someone complain about paper tuning issues with one it has been the shooter not the bow.


----------

